# Value blanks?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I've got my first rod under my belt. I'm not completely finished but will post pictures when done. The addiction has set in and now I want to build for everyone. That leads me to my question. The blank I used on my first rod was an FTU 7'0 medium fast IM6 blank. Something like 45 bucks. after throwing some baits with it I was happy. Had good backbone and not to slow a tip.

What other brands out there have good value priced blanks. These rods would be used as all purpose spinning rods and generally handled like such. I just don't know blank manufactures well enough to know.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

JuiceGoose said:


> Well I've got my first rod under my belt. I'm not completely finished but will post pictures when done. The addiction has set in and now I want to build for everyone. That leads me to my question. The blank I used on my first rod was an FTU 7'0 medium fast IM6 blank. Something like 45 bucks. after throwing some baits with it I was happy. Had good backbone and not to slow a tip.
> 
> What other brands out there have good value priced blanks. These rods would be used as all purpose spinning rods and generally handled like such. I just don't know blank manufactures well enough to know.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Batson makes an awesome economical Blank, Call Lance at SWAMPLAND and he can set you up!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I had messed with the batson blanks while at ftu and liked them too but thought the ftu blank was lighter and went with it. I just didn't know if there were other blanks in the sub 50 dollar range that were actually worth messing with.

Side note. The microwave guides are unreal. I made some test cast last night and it was butta!!!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

i've had really good experience with the mudhole CRB IM6 blanks. can't beat em for $25. built one for my 7 year old son. that thing casts like a dream (must have gotten the guide spacing right) and the rat has been raking in fish with it.

recent trip my 13 year old son and I spent the whole time fighting with broken tackle, broken and tangled lines, .... finally, in a combined effort, we caught a stingray. meanwhile, the 7 year old rat is just bringing fish in one right after the other. every few minutes, he would say, "Dad I caught another one!"

darn kids. i love that he's catchin all the fish on a rod i built for him.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

now I'm using some MHX blanks and these are working out really well. some of these are just a little over the $50 mark but in a good range.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

TROUT- http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/7217/s/batson-revs68ml-sb/category/1844/

REDFISH/OVERALL- http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/7218/s/batson-revs68m-sb/category/1844/

MY FAVORITE- http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/catalog/product/view/id/7221/s/batson-revs610mxf-sb/category/1844/

links for ref. I recommend getting with Lance at swampland.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys really appreciate it.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

SpikeMike said:


> i've had really good experience with the mudhole CRB IM6 blanks. can't beat em for $25.


I have built a few rods with them too. The blue CRB IM6 blank is my go to rod 90% of the time.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW that blue looks nice! 

Anyone know who makes the CRB?(inshore is Lamiglas) Has a lot of similarity's with that St. C. posted.


----------

